# Coffs Harbour water



## amarks6 (10/10/14)

Anybody in the Coffs Harbour area of NSW?

Anyone done a water analysis?

The City Council publishes one, but it doesn't include the info that we brewers need.


----------



## sp0rk (10/10/14)

Here's one I got mid last year by emailing the Coffs water lab
I doubt it's changed much since then
View attachment CHW_Chemical Results APR-JUL 2013.pdf


----------



## sp0rk (10/10/14)

Also, head over to the CRABs subforum and say hi 
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/93-coffs-region-amateur-brewers/
I'll be putting up a new thread about our next meeting some time over the weekend


----------



## amarks6 (10/10/14)

That's great!

Many thanks Sp0rk. I'll check out CRABs as well.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/10/14)

CRABS have monthly meeting about every 12mnths


----------



## amarks6 (9/9/18)

Coffs Harbour Council have recently posted this info on the website:

Residents brewing drinks at home may need to know certain quality characteristics of the Coffs Harbour City Council drinking water supply to successfully set up their home brew operations.

The data below was gathered over a 5 year period and covers the most common queries received by Council from the home brewing community.

*Characteristic* *Average* *Min* *Max*
Alkalinity as CaCO3 48.92 42.0 65.0
Calcium (mg/L) 20.23 17.3 24.40
Chloride (mg/L) 11.87 10.0 13.00
Magnesium (mg/L) 1.17 0.87 1.44
Sodium (mg/L) 12.06 9.0 15.0
Sulfate (mg/L) 14.91 12.0 23.0


----------

